
Jobs That No Longer Exist - dannyow
https://www.ranker.com/list/jobs-that-no-longer-exist/coy-jandreau
======
theyinwhy
Besides the inaccuracies in this "article" the copyright notice underneath the
photos is a joke. Showing Marry Poppins with the copyright notice "imgur" just
leaves you speechless.

~~~
exikyut
I once read through a (printed) community-service-related publication and
noticed that the images were apparently "(c) Google Images".

On the one hand I wonder if I'm staring at malicious compliance masquerading
as plausible deniability, but then the thing with google image search
happened, and... I don't know anymore.

I REALLY REALLY miss the "find similar" button in GIS though.

\--

As for the article itself, this appears to be standard pinterest/facebook-rate
fare - writing to generate ad impressions.

The "why it went away" in #18 is patently false.

I'm honestly impressed at the ads and tracking, at least; the ads are served
without iframes and don't use 100% CPU, and the continuous tracking (? that
seems to be what it is) is only using a few Kbps.

~~~
theyinwhy
Haha, totally. I am honestly impressed how that "article" made it to
hackernews.

------
megamindbrian2
FARMERS

The Job: plant seeds, pick or pull the edible part of the plant when ready.

Who Did It: most Americans, families of men, women, and children.

Why It Went Away: hubris, the onset of the apocalypse, functions replaced by
insecure machines.

